
Y Combinator New RFS - CaiGengYang
http://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/
======
rdlecler1
It looks like Feeding the world is no longer a high priority objective for YC,
but at least we get financial services and Hollywood 2.0!

~~~
CaiGengYang
I never quite got the part about Hollywood 2.0 ... what kinds of new
businesses is the RFS referring to? Youtube is already pretty good ...
millions of people watch videos and movies online on Youtube and are pretty
happy. What kind of new technology can be invented that would surpass Youtube
?

